# Well, here is my Fursona



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

So there are two variations to my bear fursona and each with a different name, personality wise they share similar traits 

The first one is Naesaki Ashwell and is the more real life representation of me as a person so is more or less a literal extension of me, while the second one is Reid Llewellyn and is my more fantasy/steampunk counterpart and will be one of the central protagonists in a story I will soon be writing.

*Variation 1# Naesaki Ashwell ft My Bf's Fursona Shadow Ashwell.  (Art by Paigeyleighwolf)
*





*Age -* 23*
Sex -* Male
*Species -* Bear
*Height - *5ft 10"
*Build -* Stocky / Chubby 
*Fur Colour -*Brown fur all over, lighter shade of brown across his snout, chest and stomach
*Eye Colour -* Amber
*Personality -* Big Softie, Heart on his Sleeve, Gentle, Kind, Easily Embarrassed, Empathetic 
*General Behaviour - *Gets emotional very easily, is extremely shy with most people until he warms up to them, tends to avoid swearing when possible.
*Hobbies -* Writing, Playing Video Games, Visual Novels, Watching Anime/Reading Manga;Light Novels
*Favourite Writer - *George R.R. Martin
*Top 5 Video Game Series -* Persona, Tales Of, Fire Emblem, Dragon Age, Legend of Heroes
*Favourite Visual Novel -* Morenatsu
*Favourite Anime -* Can't Decide!!! >w<;
*Fears -* Spiders, Wasps, Deep Ocean, Heights
*Desired Job Role - *Care/Support Worker

*Variation 2# Reid Llewellyn ** (Art by Paigeyleighwolf)
*





*Age - *19
*Gender -* Male
*Race - *Bearryn
*Sub Race - *Black Bear
*Profession -* Alchemist
*Eye Colour -* Orange/Amber
*Fur Colour -* Appalachian Brown
*Ear Type -* Edge of ears slightly pointed.
*Build -* Stocky/Chubby, Thick Legs & Chest
*Height -* 6ft 4" 
*Class -* Alchemist
*Weapon of Choice -* Books, Manipulating Paper
*Magic Ability -* Elementalism
*Personality -* Gentle, Laidback, Easily Embarrassed, Kind, Intelligent
*Personal quirks and mannerisms -* Will often scratch bridge of nose when nervous, if really embarrassed ears will actually glow red.

*Some of Reid's Personal Quotes below.*


> *"I'm n-n-not afraid! I c-can be brave to!" *
> 
> *"I won't just stand there while innocents suffer, I'll fight too!"
> 
> ...






> *Character History - *Orphaned at a very young age, Reid never knew his parents and unfortunately had to grow up on the streets of the Asgard capital of Freyaer, during his early childhood he made few friends other than for one individual, a young Cait Sith girl by the name of Anna Oakwell, she too was orphaned through unknown means, both of them simply abandoned at the door to an orphanage, where they remained until they were 11.
> 
> The two quickly became best friends and developed a brother-sister bond that could never be broken, as Reid reached his teenage years his true personality began to take shape and go on a different path to Anna though their bonds only grew stronger.
> While Anna's personality took on a more sarcastic undertone, Reid's personality is what many would call, laidback. Life on the streets was fairly simplistic and uneventful and as long as you stayed out of the way of the city guard you were generally left alone.
> ...




Well here he is, hope you guys like him  :3


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh hey!
I like the appearance of the second one. The darker brown is way easier on the eyes and the costume is pretty nice.

I've never really been one for bios though, so I can't give you any useful feedback on that stuff.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like my fursona's personality is the opposite of your's. (Ivan is very stoic)


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 7, 2015)

INterresting you can manipulate paper and and magic ability elementism . tss who needs elements I can manipulate time and space .
But paper is overpowered.
My personalyty is stronger than mine and i am also emotional and shy.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 7, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> My personalyty is stronger than mine and i am also emotional and shy.



I think you just accidentally a sentence.


----------



## Riltmos (Feb 8, 2015)

I have to admit, I really enjoy this one, both of the pictures are adorable, and despite there being no backstory to either I can tell you put some effort into him.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 11, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> I have to admit, I really enjoy this one, both of the pictures are adorable, and despite there being no backstory to either I can tell you put some effort into him.



There's no backstory specifically for the first one, as its the real life variation of me, so backstory wise it would be "my life" xD

as for Reid my fantasy/story fursona there is backstory I have for him that I may post if anyone is interested


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

*



			Weapon of Choice:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Books



I already like you.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 11, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> *
> 
> I already like you.*


*

hehe xD just thought I'd pick something that isn't used as often when it comes to weapons for a spellcaster, since I usually see more Staves and Scepters than full on wielding a book/tome

As for my main source of inspiration for it, well..... Rita Mordio from Tales of Vesperia(loosely since she only use it for some physical attacks), the Paper Sisters from Read or Die TV Series and Alice from Shadow Hearts.*


----------



## Riltmos (Feb 11, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> There's no backstory specifically for the first one, as its the real life variation of me, so backstory wise it would be "my life" xD
> 
> as for Reid my fantasy/story fursona there is backstory I have for him that I may post if anyone is interested



Yes.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 12, 2015)

Amended my original post with Reid's character history


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 12, 2015)

I like how you've made 2 versions of him , I'd do that but the only difference is my fursona would be a pyromaniac with fire magic and raising dead ppl
Weapons of choice are very...different


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 12, 2015)

My weapons of choice are very different...

but if you need a hired gun, choose me, (fursona link in sig), Ivan is much more mentally stable...


----------



## Wolfsky (Feb 15, 2015)

Both are really cute especially love the first fursona which is extension of you with your bf.  I love art like that I think it's the cutest thing ever.  Second awesome backstory you put a lot into it.  I am fairly new to this whole community and the fandom but have read a lot of furry stories and have not written but imagined some of my own.  XP  and if you ever go to Anthrocon I hope to see you there would be great to meet you and your bf.  I'm sure you two are a great couple.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is another variation of my main fursona / my irl perspective  created by the amazingly talented TairuPanda <3


----------

